# First Handgun Options (Budget $600-$800)



## Racecars&Guns (Dec 28, 2019)

I’ve finally been able to obtain FPI Card/Handgun Permit and have started going to go to the range to try out some handguns. I fell in love with the Beretta and am somewhat set on getting the 92FS or the M9. I will be looking for a different pistol once I’m able to conceal carry (or once I’m able to obtain a license). But, for now I’m asking the forum for their recommendations on handguns (preferable 9mm but, open to options) that they favor! Thanks in advance and sorry if these type of post are getting repeated!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

92s are good guns that served the military and law enforcement for years.
You may want to also consider a Glock. They are simple, reliable, come in several calibers and are reasonably priced. The Glock compacts are just as good as the full size pistols if you do eventually carry.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Racecars&Guns said:


> I fell in love with the Beretta and am somewhat set on getting the 92FS or the M9.


Very good choice for your intended purpose. Can't go wrong with a 92FS or M9 Beretta.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Have you looked at or tried any Sig pistols?

The M11-A1 in 9mm is a fine midsize double stack magazine firearm that is large enough to be a _real _gun but small enough to conceal in street clothes and fits most hands well.
Or the small easy to master, and conceal, Sig P938 in 9mm. (You'll need the extended 7 round mag so you can get a good solid grip on that little jewel).
Sig Sauer is well known as one of the best firearm brands worldwide.
Sig stands behind their products ... *For Life*. *< *Important. (Twenty+ years down the the road you wear out / break something on the gun, Sig got you covered, no cost for repairs / updates).

https://www.sigsauer.com/products/firearms/pistols/

Sam


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Racecars&Guns said:


> I've finally been able to obtain FPI Card/Handgun Permit and have started going to go to the range to try out some handguns. I fell in love with the Beretta and am somewhat set on getting the 92FS or the M9. I will be looking for a different pistol once I'm able to conceal carry (or once I'm able to obtain a license). But, for now I'm asking the forum for their recommendations on handguns (preferable 9mm but, open to options) that they favor! Thanks in advance and sorry if these type of post are getting repeated!


Something you might want to consider is consistency. If you were to buy a G19 you could use the higher capacity G17 magazines for backup. If you wanted to shoot bullseyes accurately you could buy a G34 barrel and drop it into your G19 in seconds. If you needed a bit more stealth than your G19, a G26 will fit your holster almost perfectly and your barrel from your G19, 17, or 34 willdrop right in as well as the magazines. Oh, and by the way, they work very well all the time.

GW


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> Something you might want to consider is consistency. If you were to buy a G19 you could use the higher capacity G17 magazines for backup. If you wanted to shoot bullseyes accurately you could buy a G34 barrel and drop it into your G19 in seconds. If you needed a bit more stealth than your G19, a G26 will fit your holster almost perfectly and your barrel from your G19, 17, or 34 willdrop right in as well as the magazines. Oh, and by the way, they work very well all the time.
> 
> GW


That's a good point. I've heard Hickok45 talk about carrying a standard magazine in his compact Glock for easier carry and draw and higher capacity magazines in his mag pouch for backup.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

My advice to you would be to seek a range that rents firearms.
Try as many that feel good in your hand, don't be a brand snob.
Listen to forum members they use their firearms unlike magazine payed journalists.
Glocks are good reliable firearms, but for me they didn't fit my hand.
I went with a Springfield MOD-2 compact with a 13 and 16 round mags and I use a MOD-2 Tactical 5 in for the range.
Good Luck with your search.


----------



## Racecars&Guns (Dec 28, 2019)

wirenut said:


> My advice to you would be to seek a range that rents firearms.
> Try as many that feel good in your hand, don't be a brand snob.
> Listen to forum members they use their firearms unlike magazine payed journalists.
> Glocks are good reliable firearms, but for me they didn't fit my hand.
> ...


I totally agree with you, and the only reason I love the beretta was because I've had the air gun replica version and it just felt super great in the hand, upon trying it at the range it was essentially the same thing, only with WAY BETTER ACCURACY (of course). But, the range I attend rents out many, many guns. I definitely will be heading back to try out the recommendations given by the members in this forum. I will definitely not be owning one handgun for the rest of my life! I've already received suggestions outside of then forum to look into glocks and the Sig Sauer! Thanks for the reply as well!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If you really want a Beretta that should be your first one. They are indeed a reputable manufacturer and the 92FS is a really good gun. For a second gun for concealed carry I'd go with an HK VP9 SK. They are the Rolls Royce of all the polymer framed guns. They go for about $100 more than a comparable Glock G26. I have both, don't get me wrong Glocks are great pistols it's just that the HK is better.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am not a big fan of 9mm but there are a few 1911a1s in 9mm out there to try


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Simple Advice:*
Don't think about accuracy.
Every pistol you try will be inherently more accurate than you are.
_The only meaningful difference will be how the pistol feels in your hands_, particularly after you've fired a couple of magazines-full through it.
(Later, you can learn to shoot your choice accurately.)

Rent and use as many different pistols as your budget will allow.
Take careful notes on all of them.
Then go back home and review your notes, to narrow-down your choices.
Go back and rent the highest comfort-point-scoring guns on your list, and take more notes.
Now, get rid of all of the Taurus guns, because they're not worth buying.
What's left is the one (or two) that you should seriously consider owning.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Racecars&Guns said:


> I've finally been able to obtain FPI Card/Handgun Permit and have started going to go to the range to try out some handguns. I fell in love with the Beretta and am somewhat set on getting the 92FS or the M9. I will be looking for a different pistol once I'm able to conceal carry (or once I'm able to obtain a license). But, for now I'm asking the forum for their recommendations on handguns (preferable 9mm but, open to options) that they favor! Thanks in advance and sorry if these type of post are getting repeated!


Well, one thing to remember is what type of action are you most used to as well. The Beretta, being DA/SA Decock, is way different than the other striker fired options. I happen to like the Beretta action, and am used to it, but the manual of arms is so different that you might want to make this one consideration when going armed for carry.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, as stated above - think about what you want. I personally prefer DA/SA. I like the "safety" of a slightly heavier first shot. It keeps you from doing something stupid, or having an accident. Accidental discharges have gone way, way up for police departments since they have switched to Glocks. 

People who are fans of that style of striker fired gun love to argue that the "real safety is between your ears." But we are human. Does anyone wake up in the morning and PLAN to have an accident? No. Things happen. The problem is that with a gun, there is less leeway for a mistake.

I love Beretta 92s. I have owned 28 variants of them over 20+ years. Fantastic gun. But, if you go that route, and then want a smaller gun for carry - I'd suggest getting ANOTHER gun that is DA/SA. Don't go with a striker fired gun, unless you get BOTH guns as striker fired. Just my suggestion. I used to carry a Beretta 92 daily. I have a hip issue and can no longer take the weight - so now I carry an Hk P2000 9mm. It is DA/SA too, and I have carried it daily for 5 years now.

However - DON'T listen to everyone's favorite gun here that has been listed. Go RENT some guns and find out what YOU like the best. Otherwise, you end up with someone else's favorite gun that doesn't work for you!


----------



## Racecars&Guns (Dec 28, 2019)

Hey everyone! First and foremost I want to thank everyone on this forum for guiding me on the right paths to getting my first handgun. I do live in NJ so I am slowly learning how harsh of a state this really is with gun laws. I never knew that we are only limited to a 10 round magazine (bummer but I do not plan on staying in this state for the long run).

Recently went to the local gun store and have been watching plenty hickok45 videos and I’ve decided to probably go on and spend a few more dollars on getting the Beretta 92A1, don’t really see much difference for the 92A3. I absolutely love the decocker safety on the pistol. But upon visiting the gun shop, owner gave some advice that as a first timer, a possibility could be a G4 Glock or even the HK Handgun as it offers many possibilities for customization. Honestly I’m not one for crazy customization, if I got the 92A1 if would only be getting a flashlight, upgraded front sights, all metal parts upgrade and Wilson Combat Red Cherry. Grips. Nothing major but just to improve the look of the gun. The gun shop employee did put me in a little rough patch but I still firmly believe that the Beretta is calling my name .


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Racecars&Guns said:


> Hey everyone! First and foremost I want to thank everyone on this forum for guiding me on the right paths to getting my first handgun. I do live in NJ so I am slowly learning how harsh of a state this really is with gun laws. I never knew that we are only limited to a 10 round magazine (bummer but *I do not plan on staying in this state for the long run*).
> 
> Recently went to the local gun store and have been watching plenty hickok45 videos and I've decided to probably go on and spend a few more dollars on getting the Beretta 92A1, don't really see much difference for the 92A3. I absolutely love the decocker safety on the pistol. But upon visiting the gun shop, owner gave some advice that as a first timer, a possibility could be a G4 Glock or even the HK Handgun as it offers many possibilities for customization. Honestly I'm not one for crazy customization, if I got the 92A1 if would only be getting a flashlight, upgraded front sights, all metal parts upgrade and Wilson Combat Red Cherry. Grips. Nothing major but just to improve the look of the gun. The gun shop employee did put me in a little rough patch but I still firmly believe that the Beretta is calling my name .


Well you'd be welcome to come to Arizona. *It's a different world out here. *In more ways than one. I'll bet you don't see this from the Jersey Turnpike?

I think you made the right choice as it seems like you wanted that from the get go? You can always get a different one later. Don't listen to the gun shop employee and buy what YOU want.

My 92FS Inox already came with all metal parts. I bought it used in like new condition. My, times have changed what was once metal is now plastic. Regardless it's still a good gun. I think you'll be happy with it. The Wilson grips slim the gun down a bit and they do look and feel great.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Getting my carry license changed everything. I was limited by what I could carry comfortably that would still be viable for defending myself so my choices quickly narrowed. Some can carry full-size range guns but I can't. Seems I'm drawn to 3 types of guns; Carry guns, house guns & plinkers & they're all very different in size & function. This tool helps in looking & also makes for interesting reading: https://www.genitron.com/Handgun-Database


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a G19 and a G26 and they compliment one another. The G26 can use the G19 (or G17) mags and also fits quite nicely in the G19 IWB holster. 
Aside from the stubby grip on the G26, they are very similar and shoot the same.

GW


----------



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

Plastic guns ain't got no soul. You want the Beretta obviously. Get it and shoot the snot out of it. This will help you later with a concealed carry choice. Listen to yourself and not someone else's opinion. Always rent a new gun choice at the range if possible before buying.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

[QUOTE="Electricmo, post: 700289, member: 52504"*]Plastic guns ain't got no soul.* You want the Beretta obviously. Get it and shoot the snot out of it. This will help you later with a concealed carry choice. Listen to yourself and not someone else's opinion. Always rent a new gun choice at the range if possible before buying.[/QUOTE]
Your opinion. What is a fact is the FS92 weighs more than one and one half times as much as a
g19. If I had the choice between them, I would leave the extra 12. 2 ounces (over 3/4 pound) in the safe and strap on the Glock.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> [QUOTE="Electricmo, post: 700289, member: 52504"*]Plastic guns ain't got no soul.* You want the Beretta obviously. Get it and shoot the snot out of it. This will help you later with a concealed carry choice. Listen to yourself and not someone else's opinion. Always rent a new gun choice at the range if possible before buying.


Your opinion.* What is a fact is the FS92 weighs more than one and one half tomes as much as a
g19.* If I had the choice between them, I would leave the extra 12. 2 ounces (over 3/4 pound) in the safe and strap on the Glock.

GW[/QUOTE]
Not only that but it's too big and bulky for concealed carry. However there are plenty of all metal guns that are not, for people who don't want a plastic gun. At one time I abhorred them too. A plastic gun you've gotta' be shittin' me? At that time I swore I'd never buy a Glock, now I've got several of them along with several other polymer framed guns of different makes. Each have their pluses and minuses.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Racecars&Guns said:


> I will definitely not be owning one handgun for the *rest of my life!*


Well I tried.... *"Life"* could be as little as one~four years.

Berettas usually last very well. (I had one that was pretty much trouble free for 30 years).
It's just that I believe a manufacturer should stand behind their product the way Sig, Ruger and most other gun makers do.
I've dealt with customer service from FIVE different gun makers (that I can remember) thru many years of shooting.
Beretta was the one and only one that had absolutely no interest in fixing a NEW gun. When I insisted they modified a part, and said they didn't, then finally replaced the bad part, and called it only a _courtesy_, all the while claiming nothing was wrong with the gun as a way to avoid taking responsibility for a problematic firearm. 
You'll probably be okay. 
It's not like every new Beretta (or even most) are going to give trouble. But if it does....  Told you so!

Sam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

> Not only that but it's too big and bulky for concealed carry. However there are plenty of all metal guns that are not, for people who don't want a plastic gun. At one time I abhorred them too. A plastic gun you've gotta' be shittin' me? At that time I swore I'd never buy a Glock, now I've got several of them along with several other polymer framed guns of different makes. Each have their pluses and minuses.


The original poster lives in NJ - I doubt he will be conceal carrying any gun.

Anyway - what you said is not really true. I carried a fullsize 92FS for 3 years straight - 365 days of the year. It can be done.

But in his case, I doubt that is a consideration.

As for the 92A1 vs the M9A3 - the M9A3 comes with night sights and a D spring already installed... Which makes the DA pull a little lighter. Also, some of the polymer covered parts on the 92A1 are all metal on the M9A3.

The M9A3 is my favorite Beretta.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> The original poster lives in NJ - I doubt he will be conceal carrying any gun.
> 
> *Anyway - what you said is not really true.* I carried a fullsize 92FS for 3 years straight - 365 days of the year. It can be done.
> 
> ...


You're right, indeed it can be done, I should have been more clear.

But you've got to remember I'm in Arizona and often times wear light clothing in which case trying to conceal a big bulky handgun without at least printing is nearly impossible. Which is why I'm in favor of open carry even though I don't recommend it in public for strategic reasons. Actually I'm in favor of Constitutional Carry such as we have here in Arizona. In state's where open carry is prohibited, just printing would be illegal as concealed means just that. As far as I know open carry is illegal in New Jersey.

Yeah, I sure wouldn't want to live in New Jersey or New York for that matter and it's not just about guns. However the original poster did state that: "once I'm able to conceal carry". So apparently it's not impossible to get a concealed weapons permit in New Jersey and he has future plans on it. But then again I'm not fluent in New Jersey's gun laws other than that they are oppressive.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I am in Texas. It's damn hot here too.

I no longer carry a 92 - I carry an HK P2000 now... Still DA/SA. And, it is lighter than the 92.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> *Well, I am in Texas. It's damn hot here too.*
> 
> I no longer carry a 92 - I carry an HK P2000 now... Still DA/SA. And, it is lighter than the 92.


Yeah, I guess it would be.

I've got an HK P2000 too. Mine's an SK. I'm a big fan of HK's products. I also like my 92FS but hardly ever carry it. That's what happens when you have a wide variety of guns. It's hard to decide which one's you like the best. Some problem, huh?

The 92FS is a fantastic firearm, very well made, reliable as all hell. The slide feels like it's on roller bearings. I just wish it wasn't so bulky. I've got two FNX-45's as well, and a MAC 10. I loved the idea of a high capacity .45 but at least for me they're too damn big and I'm 6 ft. tall. The MAC 10? Don't ask me why? It's got to be one of thee most impractical guns that you could ever imagine, unless outfitted with a collapsable stock. Which would be illegal as the gun was made after 1986. Can you imagine walking around with that thing draped over your shoulder while going about your daily business? Even here in Arizona that may raise a few eyebrows.


----------



## Racecars&Guns (Dec 28, 2019)

I’ve had a change of heart! I’ve decided to get the Beretta 92A1! Love the look with the rail and it has a couple more options that I see fit. Once the CC Law in NJ becomes less strict, I will definitely be going to get a compact handgun. Most likely a SIG, Glock, or even an HK.


----------



## sacooper321 (Apr 24, 2019)

desertman said:


> If you really want a Beretta that should be your first one. They are indeed a reputable manufacturer and the 92FS is a really good gun. For a second gun for concealed carry I'd go with an HK VP9 SK. They are the Rolls Royce of all the polymer framed guns. They go for about $100 more than a comparable Glock G26. I have both, don't get me wrong Glocks are great pistols it's just that the HK is better.
> 
> View attachment 17873
> View attachment 17874


Weird. Reading through this thread, I came across this post. My first is a VP9SK, in this 2 tone color scheme. Love it. My intent is to carry it. I also am on a waitlist at a LGS for a consigned stainless 92FS. If that comes through, I'll have these exact 2 guns, same color schemes. Nothing overly significant about that. It just caught my eye...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Racecars&Guns (Dec 28, 2019)

sacooper321 said:


> Weird. Reading through this thread, I came across this post. My first is a VP9SK, in this 2 tone color scheme. Love it. My intent is to carry it. I also am on a waitlist at a LGS for a consigned stainless 92FS. If that comes through, I'll have these exact 2 guns, same color schemes. Nothing overly significant about that. It just caught my eye...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Purchased the Beretta 92A1 and I couldn't pass up an offer for a new M&P Shield 9mm 2.0 w/ Crimson Trace Laser! One month ago I applied for my FID and now have two handguns in my name


----------

